
Show HN: HTTPLab – An interactive web server - gchaincl
https://github.com/gchaincl/httplab
======
cpeth
Couldn't you just pipe a response file to netcat running on 80?

cat response.html | nc -lp 80

~~~
spinningarrow
What's the correct command for BSD nc (on macOS)? For the `-l` option, the
manual says "It is an error to use this option in conjunction with the -p, -s,
or -z options".

~~~
gchaincl
I think nc -l 80 should do it

------
donaldihunter
Another related tool is mitmproxy
[https://mitmproxy.org/](https://mitmproxy.org/)

------
raesene6
If your use cases allow for graphical apps, there's a couple that are heavily
used by the web app. security testing community and have quite a bit of useful
functionality for inspecting/modifying HTTP(s) requests.

OWASP ZAP Proxy -
[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/OWASP_Zed_Attack_Proxy_Proje...](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/OWASP_Zed_Attack_Proxy_Project)

Burp Suite - [https://portswigger.net/](https://portswigger.net/)

------
jkbr
Looks like a great tool for ad hoc testing of HTTP clients. Exactly what I
often need during development of the client you use in the demo :)

~~~
gchaincl
:P

------
int0x2e
This is really cool. Any plans for HTTPS support? This could be a really
powerful tool for network based reverse engineering (even more so if there was
support for predefined request-response pairs so more elaborate cases could be
done)

~~~
gchaincl
definitively:
[https://github.com/gchaincl/httplab/issues/4](https://github.com/gchaincl/httplab/issues/4)
can u elaborate on the predefined request-response case?

------
chmln
For those who'd like a GUI instead of tabbing fields, I'm a big fan of
Insomnia. [1]

[https://insomnia.rest](https://insomnia.rest)

~~~
boundlessdreamz
But insomnia is a http client. This is a server. Also insomnia is more
expensive than Paw and is also subscription based. There is also Postman -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman/fhbjgbifli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman/fhbjgbiflinjbdggehcddcbncdddomop?hl=en)
which is also a great tool and free too.

------
TheSmoke
good job. a similar tool called wuzz [0] was released like a month ago.

[0] [https://github.com/asciimoo/wuzz/](https://github.com/asciimoo/wuzz/)

~~~
abecedarius
I think I've heard of something like this as an Emacs mode. Does that exist?

~~~
TheSmoke
it does! love it too.

[https://github.com/pashky/restclient.el](https://github.com/pashky/restclient.el)

------
yousif_s
I was looking for something like this a couple of days back. Looks cool.

------
the_greyd
Heh This is pretty cool.

------
kaustubhvp
this is pretty impressive. can you add HTTPS support please.

~~~
gchaincl
I'll work on it here:
[https://github.com/gchaincl/httplab/issues/4](https://github.com/gchaincl/httplab/issues/4)

